# All pic request threads go here



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here is a consolidated place for pic request threads.

Let the people who took the pictures post! Starting threads looking for pictures of your car is self centered and ridiculous. Leave the thread creating to someone who has something to contribute to everyone and put your requests right here.


----------



## sktrdan15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fair enough. Black B5.5 Passat with bright neon-y green wheels. Anyone got any?


----------



## zoidszero (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone got a pic of the harlemquin on salad shooters


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## opz (Aug 3, 2009)

White mk6 bagged on interlagos, with pa plate that says whoa bro by any chance if anyone cared enough lol


----------



## daily_dubber (Jul 15, 2008)

Bmp 20th on chrome rsii's?


----------



## radiculture (Nov 21, 2002)

Bagged platinum grey MkIV jetta. EUROHIO plates. full Projektzwo bodykit. oem hids, RH wheels, etc. I didn't get around much, but would like to see if anyone has something.
Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## koolkevin43 (Aug 20, 2006)

Classic Green B3 Passat Wagon, with CCW reps, retrofits, and sh!t on the roof. :beer:


----------



## 72aircooled (Jul 25, 2011)

phill0046 said:


> Here is a consolidated place for pic request threads.
> 
> Let the people who took the pictures post! Starting threads looking for pictures of your car is self centered and ridiculous. Leave the thread creating to someone who has something to contribute to everyone and put your requests right here.


Guess i was a few mins too quick. Considering i dont have anything other than a phone camera nor is photograpy a hobby of mine i wouldnt consider asking someone who does photography as a profession or hobby self centered by any means. Ridiculous is fixing people that do stupid things in motor vehicles which is what i do on a daily basis in a level 1 trauma hospital. eace:

Pic request: white mk6 4dr with orange wheels and a sowo grill emblem


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

oops looking for pics of my mk1 diesel! All the requests for smoke and I cant find any of me smoking it up! Also any diesel smoke pics are always enjoyable! :laugh:

This: 









Also anyone got any of my dog chilling in the window, I saw a lot of people taking pics of him. Name is Wicket BTW :beer:


----------



## oosalx (Feb 6, 2009)

*Golf r candy white 4 door*

Golf r candy white 4 door with me, my girl and my 2 pups.


----------



## enzoB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

moar of this ----


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Black CC on bentleys


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone get pics of my wife and I cruising around on Saturday during the burnout in my .:R


----------



## mushroom_toy (Nov 26, 2010)

Red merceddes W115, Blue mercedes w115, White mercedes w108, Red Porsche 944 (nice one).


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

jagerauto said:


> oops looking for pics of my mk1 diesel! All the requests for smoke and I cant find any of me smoking it up! Also any diesel smoke pics are always enjoyable! :laugh:
> 
> This:


That's my pic, right on. Here's another one I got too.










Now I would love to see any of mine, green Westy 4 door Rabbit diesel with the roof rack and plaid interior. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't drive around too much, but saw a couple taken...t-red mk4 r32 argyle hood. From PA. Thanks 


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

lostorbit said:


> Now I would love to see any of mine, green Westy 4 door Rabbit diesel with the roof rack and plaid interior. Thanks :thumbup:


Here's my only one I took I think,


----------



## nrspeedy (Aug 16, 2010)

Mk1 pics!!


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

87-droptop said:


> Here's my only one I took I think,


Thank you, that is awesome!


----------



## jrcanes55 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone have any pics of either of the two white E28s with ACSs? Mine was the one with silver wheels. 

Thanks!


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Any pictures of my white slammed 1972 Bus?


----------



## FTW201 (Oct 17, 2011)

black mercedes 190e on (3) borbet type A and one stock wheel haha.


----------



## VDUB_TDI (Apr 24, 2008)

any pictures of my mkv red gli with black classixs, license place 'kp runin'

also of my friends boosted lexus is300, had the hood off most of the time


----------



## Das4Motion (Sep 20, 2012)

Any pics of the Passat with Pikachu at the Lowdown Shown


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Any of a red car with a red roof box? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nrspeedy (Aug 16, 2010)

Pics of the red mk1 Jetta diesel, the gt3 green caddy and the yellowish green rabbit


----------



## johnbmxinvasion (Jan 26, 2008)

black mk2 golf on phone dials. anyone??


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

garykohl2 said:


> Any pictures of my white slammed 1972 Bus?


This it?


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

87-droptop said:


> This it?


Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

My MKIII Jetta that is Audi Aviator Gray Pearl with VIP Modulars?


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Imola 20th on White 111's?


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

Tornado Red Audi 4000 quattro plz


----------



## SovaMk4 (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone grab any of my bmp mk4 gli on a8 12 spokes? Didn't really stand out but would be nice to see. 

Also, I was riding with a friend driving a teal (lb6t) mk4 jetta on white jeep wheels and I don't think he has an account. Did anyone get any of his?


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

dark red mk4 jetta on 5 spoke ccw's. Preferably rolling through town, but beggars can't be choosers, so I will take anything. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jlowery28 (May 21, 2013)

Green Mercedes w115. Had a guy wearing pink shorts working on it at one point.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 29, 2007)

Shaved silverstone MK4 GTI on brown centered RH ZW4 wheels anyone? Parked in the IDF booth.


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

opz said:


> White mk6 bagged on interlagos, with pa plate that says whoa bro by any chance if anyone cared enough lol












link to high res ----> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8761440453/in/photostream/


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

mushroom_toy said:


> Red merceddes W115, Blue mercedes w115, White mercedes w108, Red Porsche 944 (nice one).












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8761600977/sizes/m/


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

If anybody has shots of my B5 S4 i'd love to see them!

Pic for ref:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Black MKIV. Preferably while driving through town and/or past the vendor area.


----------



## theseeker411 (Aug 24, 2003)

Blue BMW e24 635 on air and steamroller sized Work Equips. 










Thanks!


----------



## tyfoon129 (Jul 25, 2003)

Looking for pics of a B5 Audi with what appeared to be a carbon diffuser on the rear bumper. Only saw it as it was driving away. Believe it was Nagaro blue. Curious about the diffuser. TIA


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Pics of me giving my friend a piggy back ride? I'm 16, was wearing a grey shirt and khaki shorts. I don't know what she was wearing.

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exanimas (Jun 13, 2009)

Might as well ask:

Grey B7 A4 Avant, Rotiforms (one was super bent with a bandaid). License plate: FAPWGN.


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

Black MKI rabbit on the black and polished 4 spokes please.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

anyone have any pics of my Audi?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

TheTynosaur said:


> Pics of me giving my friend a piggy back ride? I'm 16, was wearing a grey shirt and khaki shorts. I don't know what she was wearing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


:sly:


----------



## verbitsky96 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Any of this mk1?*


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Looking for one nice shot of my beer trunk for CL Designs' FB page. :thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

how about pictures of us on the ruckus's the one with red wheels and the one with the guy in a construction(DOT approved) hard hat?


----------



## AudiTeK22030 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Allroad Truck*

lets see some shots...saw lots of people snapping pics!


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

theseeker411 said:


> Blue BMW e24 635 on air and steamroller sized Work Equips.
> Thanks!












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8755830749/



marcdavis said:


> anyone have any pics of my Audi?












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8770359058/


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

verbitsky96 said:


>


Saw it, loved it


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

the dingo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8755830749/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)

Black mkv GTI on Esm lm reps? Anyone?


----------



## damirsk8er87 (Nov 3, 2010)

here are some of the requests ive seen, that i actually have


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking for pics of a shadow blue mk6 on polished interlagos... tia!


----------



## damirsk8er87 (Nov 3, 2010)

and while im at it... anyone have any of my MK4 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looking for rolling shots of the HPA Scirocco. 
Thanks in advance....


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Skela said:


> looking for rolling shots of the HPA Scirocco.
> Thanks in advance....


----------



## mk2xflow (Jan 2, 2004)

White MkV on black raderwerks with "Bath Salts" plate  ? :beer::beer:


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

2 requests:

1. White MkV Rabbit on oem goals and sticker bombed driver side rear window and:
2. Silver MkIV GTI on pearl white 18" twists (11" rears)

Please and thank you!


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue Mk6 Golf R on Rotiform ROC/NUEs.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Any pics of my film rig the Zombie Response Vehicle 


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

razorride said:


> My MKIII Jetta that is Audi Aviator Gray Pearl with VIP Modulars?


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Any pictures of a mkv badgless front cw rabbit on rhzw4's?


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

any pics of a MKIV BMP GLI on Keskins? badgeless front, retros, FUKNCLASSY euro plate


----------



## sdmjake (May 6, 2013)

Any pics of my old palm green/sand green splittie 1967 VW Bus? Appreciate it!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Red MK6 GLI on Gold CCW's?


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

f_399 said:


> Red MK6 GLI on Gold CCW's?


----------



## FTW201 (Oct 17, 2011)

Also, it's a longshot but if anyone got pics of the beater/rat mk2 golf on work equip reps with the flat black hood and crooked racing stripe. Or with no hood and an aba swap.

dis jalopy:


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

any shoots of the silver beetle on keskines?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Anyone catch a shot of the black MKiV Wolfsburg jetta on Polished fat fives?
Thanks.


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

uniblack20 said:


>


Thanks.. haha.. Not only did you get my car in the photo, but you got me in the photo too.. passing out free MF coozies and air freshners


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

Also my 4 year old son wants to know if anyone got pics of his Audi R8 power wheel with the stereo, or any video footage of it playing? lol


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Probably a long shot as I spent a lot of time ripping up the mountain roads but did anyone get pics of a CW mk5 r32 on Tarmacs (black grill, tarox bbk, etc.)?

Said car:










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

White mk2 GTi with Ronal Teddy Bear Wheels and a white "rapper." sticker! Saw tons of people snapping.


----------



## BHCsean (Nov 20, 2011)

Silver mk4 gti with hood bra, 20th skirts, some very rare wonky white wheels and pretty damn low. :beer:


----------



## ohbe5 (Dec 30, 2009)

Silver Mk4 4-door Golf, Gold/bronze 3SDM 0.05s + 20th Headlights?


----------



## johnbmxinvasion (Jan 26, 2008)

Have any pics of this car?? Slammed on Porsche phone dials.
Threw a rod on the way home so some nice pics will make me feel better lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

Any pics of my Corrado?


----------



## JBo (Aug 17, 2008)

Brown mk4 on green 3sdm 0.05s?


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

any of the silver MKIV on klutch wheels with votex bumpers?


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

white mk4 jetta on Walds.
anyone?


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

Any pics of silver mk4 on Brock's


----------



## ATI_VR6 (Jun 2, 2006)

BMP 20th on CCW classics, thanks!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

not sure if anyone said this Porsche, but got a cool shot of it and really didn't want to start a thread for my pics so.



Porsche SoWo by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr


----------



## ncredneck16 (May 24, 2011)

mk4 golf indigo blue on bbs rc static dumped badgeless grill??? parked by liquid molly tent on the end of the row


----------



## ncredneck16 (May 24, 2011)

*any more pics of this car*


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Cort said:


> White mk2 GTi with Ronal Teddy Bear Wheels and a white "rapper." sticker! Saw tons of people snapping.


I was drunk and snapped a picture on my phone in front of Bigg Daddys. I was the one that asked you to stop so I could take a picture lol


----------



## cwh (Jan 13, 2005)

*black 993*

been through almost all other pic threads, haven't seen a single pic of my car.

anyone get any snaps of a black 993 w/ bbs motorsports - i think maybe the only 993 at sowo


----------



## andriko (Feb 15, 2012)

matte green mk6 gti on vip modulars, pm me the links, I'm bad at this forum stuff.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

With as many people that I saw shooting this thing Ive only came across this one so far. Any more out there?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone snag any shots of my car

Black 335i e90 sedan m3 bumper.. AG wheels ect. 

First show - was hoping to get some pics - pm me


----------



## mktooslow (Feb 17, 2009)

Any shots of the candy white jsw on bentley wheels with the color matched cargo carrier? We had our four month old with us (stayed outside of town) so parking in the show grounds over night was a no go.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Any shots of my big turbo PowerStroke polluting the air? :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Any pics of a white A3 on 3SDM? I've seen quite a few from when it was at the Forge booth, just wondering if anyone got strip/rolling shots :thumbup:


----------



## mk2vrjet (Jan 5, 2010)

Mk2 Jetta coupe with Luftwaffe cross on doors on ATS type 5's.


----------



## floyd r turbo (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone by any chance get a pic of my AW E34 wagon with the busted front valence? Thought I saw a guy snap a pic while I was driving. Also, I anyone has some pics of the AW e34 on ACS cruising on Friday afternoon, I was riding shotgun wearing a black hat.


----------



## elvirb87 (May 22, 2013)

*pic request*

looking for e39 m5 carbon black with HRE wheels.


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone have shots of my silver mk4 GTI on blue steelies with the bike in top.


----------



## jaredhouston (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone get pics of my passat wagon on white lambo wheels?


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

white mk3.5 cabrio on white/pink RFs? anyone?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jaredhouston said:


> anyone get pics of my passat wagon on white lambo wheels?


A little dark, but here ya go 

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af106/clwasser/SoWo 2013/IMG_9652_zps458b4cfe.jpg

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af106/clwasser/SoWo 2013/IMG_9653_zps39ee8292.jpg


----------



## Keith07GTI (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw several snapping shots of my UG mkv on green MB wheels. Post up please.


----------



## 1BeatUpDub (Aug 31, 2011)

Anybody snap any pics of my gloss metallic brown mk4 jetta on white ccw lm20's?

this car:


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

Any shots of the grey turbo diesel caddy on corrado steelies?


----------



## origsix (Jul 6, 2010)

Any pics of the White 85 Scirocco with the White Cat Taillights?


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

origsix said:


> Any pics of the White 85 Scirocco with the White Cat Taillights?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Anyone have pics of my dog?










I saw people taking pictures!


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

looking for more of whats below please thank you :thumbup:


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

Silver mk2 jetta coupe with a teal engine bay and BBS RM's? Please and thanks


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

04dbp r32 on white bbs?


----------



## JBo (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone else take pics of this doodoo brown on 3sdm?


----------



## OhRandi (Feb 22, 2009)

Did anyone by any chance get any pictures of the yellow beetle with the plate in the window that says BITCHTITS? I've gone through hundreds of pictures and not a single one of my car, for the 2nd year in a row. Maybe I need to get air ride and the same wheels as everyone else..


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

any of my mkiv jetta?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

OhRandi said:


> Did anyone by any chance get any pictures of the yellow beetle with the plate in the window that says BITCHTITS? I've gone through hundreds of pictures and not a single one of my car, for the 2nd year in a row. Maybe I need to get air ride and the same wheels as everyone else..


True story.


----------



## OhRandi (Feb 22, 2009)

Pssst...passedyou said:


> True story.


I mean at least I can say mommy and daddy didn't buy my built car...


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone catch any pics of my car? 

Grey MKV Jetta on CC wheels. Was also posted up at the Liqui Moly booth! :beer:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 29, 2007)

Any of this car? Parked in the IDF booth.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

OhRandi said:


> I mean at least I can say mommy and daddy didn't buy my built car...


That's good. Neither did mine! :thumbup:


----------



## vw_passatwagon (May 21, 2013)

silver Passat wagon on audi rs6 wheels?


----------



## PzPicklez (May 16, 2013)

Any pics of the Underground Racing blue Audi TT, had light up Audi rings at night?


----------



## MaLiGnanT530 (Aug 13, 2008)

MK4 Reflex JTI with Triforce on front windshield.

Looking for some pics


----------



## BluberryTT (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone happen to get a few decent shots of my mk4 GLI with shopping cart shaved bumpers/hood came across this one and one on instagram. Thanks.:beer:


----------



## origsix (Jul 6, 2010)

lostorbit said:


>


Love the shots thx a million


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Any pics of my Passat W8? Please PM me, thanks!


----------



## Das4Motion (Sep 20, 2012)

sdavis872 said:


> Any pics of my Passat W8? Please PM me, thanks!


Check out my instagram @notadamnjetta. I got a pic of your car


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

anybody see my or my buddy we had the rusted hoods as you can kinda see in this picture i found im really hoping to find a picture of my car that a guy took on main street on friday around 330 any help would be appreciated. heres my black cc and my buddys grey mkv gti


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Any rolling shots of my Bus?


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

FOR YOUR PIC REQUESTS, CHECK OUT OUR GALLERY:

---------------------------------------------------------------

Our photo coverage of Southern Worthersee 7 from Helen, GA is NOW LIVE!!!

FULL Photo Gallery can be found here:
--> SoWo 7 2013 by PDETPhotography


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking for my Nimbus Gray TT with the Baseball Interior. :thumbup:


IMG_2476 by junternaher, on Flickr


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

SoWo 2013
Click for bigger sizes ^^

And does anyone have any of MY car? I've gone through I don't know how many threads and have found maybe one. Thanks if you do post one!


----------



## ncredneck16 (May 24, 2011)

any pics of mk4 indigo blue 2 door golf on bbs rc badgeless grill


----------



## drumr (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone get my reflex mk4 jetta on merc 19" 22 spokes?


----------



## alexgc (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone with pics of my black/blue Mk2 Scirocco with SCCA windshield banner and silver Compomotive wheels?


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, so I've resorted to this thread hoping to possibly find a pic I know was taken. Looking for the person who stopped me as I was leaving the unitronic booth on friday in the middle of the showgrounds. I was driving the red A3, pretty much stock, guy asked me to stop, took a few pics and committed on my smile. Would love to have this pic. Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## here4scenepoints (Jan 12, 2013)

hate to ask really but did anyone get any pictures of my dumb mkvi on ccw classics? if not whatever.


----------

